# iPod classic : synchro bloquée au début de la copie



## AxelTerizaki (6 Février 2013)

J'ai récemment acheté un iPod Classic 160Go

J'ai une relativement grosse bibliothèque iTunes (40000 chansons environ) mais comme vous allez le voir, cela n'a aucun rapport.

Quand je le branche pour la première fois, tout va bien, la synchro démarre. Je veux mettre ma bib iTunes complète dedans, donc je le laisse faire.
La première étape "Choix des pistes à copier" se passe bien. Ca prend du temps mais ça marche.

Bon, il me sort une fenêtre comme quoi j'ai quelques chansons qu'il ne peut pas copier car l'iPod ne peut pas les lire, mais d'habitude cela ne m'avais jamais gêné (j'ai déjà eu des iPod classic, là j'en ai racheté un car l'autre était tombé en panne depuis plus d'un an) 
Quand je clique sur OK la synchro continue, mais...

Là, ça indique dans iTunes "Copie 2 de 40000" et ça semble bloqué là. Quand j'annule et que je retente, parfois ça va jusqu'à 5, ou 19, ou 25, ou 5, etc. Sur l'iPod la somme de tous ces essais est là. C'est comme s'il commençait à copier puis pouf il s'arrêtait.

J'ai bien sûr essayé les choses suivantes :
- Effacer ma librairie pour repartir à neuf, réimporter tout depuis des dossiers sur mon NAS + les chansons que j'ai acheté sur le store, ça ne change rien. 
- Effacer ma librairie pour repartir à neuf, importer SEULEMENT un dossier de chansons (genre 2000 chansons, par exemple), ça fait la même chose
- J'ai essayé les mêmes choses sur mon PC (j'ai ma musique habituellement sur mon Mac)
- J'ai essayé le mode diagnostics sur l'ipod pour vérifier le HDD, mais il y a 0 erreurs dessus.
- On dirait que je n'ai pas ce problème sur mon iPhone, où pourtant je synchronise une grosse playlist (200 chansons) + une variété d'albums, mais pas toute la bibliothèque d'un coup.
- J'ai essayé de synchroniser juste cette playlist de 200 chansons et ça avait l'air de bien passer.

Je pense pas que l'iPod soit en faute, on dirait plus un souci avec iTunes. Si quelqu'un avait une idée : on ne dirait même pas que ce sont les mêmes fichiers qui posent problème à iTunes chaque fois car il s'arrête régulièrement au début (entre 2 et 20 chansons transférées avant de bloquer.)

Vous avez déjà eu ça? Des idées?


----------



## AxelTerizaki (8 Février 2013)

Je reviens ici car j'ai résolu mon problème : le coupable semblait être iTunes 11. 

Une fois downgradé à iTunes 10.7, l'iPod se synchronisait impeccablement du premier coup avec toute la bibliothèque iTunes.

J'espère que ce post pourra aider si quelqu'un a le même problème


----------

